# Bootmenü für Linux und Windows



## LittleDestroyer (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
Ich hoffe das mir einer helfen kann, bin nämlich am verzweifeln.

Ich habe auf meinem Rechner Windows 7 laufen und habe zusätzlich eine Festplatte eingebaut auf der ich dann Fedora 12 installiert habe.
Soweit hat alles funktioniert, nur das Problem ist das das Windows ganz normal bootet als wär nix anderes da. Es kommt kein Menü zur auswahl.

Wenn ich im Bios die Reihenfolge der Festplatte verändere kann ich das Linux schon starten, nur ist das etwas umständlich.

Die Frage ist jetz, wie kriege ich jetzt ein schönes Menü her um auszuwählen ob ich Linux oder Windows booten will?


Ich habe es mit folgendem Tutorial ausprobiert:
http://www.gargi.org/showthread.php?1742-Windows-7-Linux-starten-Bootloader-bearbeiten
Aber das haut auch nich so ganz hin, Ich kann zwar ein Menü erstellen, nur das Linux findet er nich, vieleicht liegt es daran das das Linux nicht auf einer anderen Partition liegt, sondern auf einer anderen Festplatte.
Habs in dem Programm auch versucht einfach nur die Festplatte auszuwählen, haut auch nicht hin.

Eigentlich bin ich am Anfang bei dem Teil 


> Wir wollen das Bootimage von Grub integrieren. D.h. ihr habt dieses bereits mit dd ausgelesen und als Datei gesichert.


hängen geblieben. Bin ein totaler Linux neuling, das wird mein Problem sein. :/
Hab zwar irgentwie was ausgelesen und gespeichert, ob das das richtige ist weiß ich nicht. Ich hoffe es mal.

Ich hoffe mir kann einer helfen, weil das ewige umstellen im Bios is nervig.

MfG LittleDestroyer


----------



## deepthroat (22. Februar 2010)

Hi.

Um grub auszulesen mußt du so vorgehen:

```
sudo dd if=/dev/sd? of=grub.mbr count=1 bs=512
```
Für /dev/sd? mußt du allerdings die konkrete Festplatte auswählen von der du gerade gebootet hast.

Das kannst du mit dem Befehl "df -h /" herausfinden. In der zweiten Zeile, erste Spalte steht dann soetwas wie /dev/sda1. Da würdest du dann in den Befehl oben /dev/sda einsetzen.

Gruß


----------



## Raubkopierer (22. Februar 2010)

Erstmal möchte ich klar dazu raten Grub als Bootloader zu nutzen und nicht den Windowsbootloader zu nutzen um Linux zu starten.
Vielmehr kann man Grub anweisen durch sogenanntes Chainloading den Windows Bootloader zu starten wenn man Windows nutzen möchte. Dazu ist bei deiner Festplattenkonfiguration allerdings ein Trick nötig:


```
title Windows 7
map (hd0) (hd1)
map (hd1) (hd0)
rootnoverify (hd1,x)
makeactive
chainloader +1
```

Der oben stehende Code stellt den Eintrag dar, den du zur Datei /boot/grub/menu.lst (in älteren Versionen von Grub auch /boot/grub.conf) hinzufügen musst.
Dabei wird Windows vorgegauckelt, dass die Festplatte auf der es sich befindet die Primäre ist. Bei rootnoverify musst du bei (hd1,x) das x auf die Entsprechende Partition bei Null beginnend ändern. Also wenn Windows auf der ersten Partition liegt 0, auf der zweiten 1 etc.

Es würde mich übrigens auch interessieren ob von dir genanntes Tutorial funktioniert hat oder nicht auch wenn ich Grub aufgrund der höhere Flexibilität bevorzuge


----------



## LittleDestroyer (23. Februar 2010)

Vielen dank für eure Antworten. 

Kanns aber im moment nicht ausprobieren, hab mir irgentwie meine Grafische Oberfläche zerschossen als ich versucht habe nen Grafikkartentreiber zu installieren.
Ich versuchs morgen glaub ich mal mit neu installieren und dann probier ich eure möglichkeiten mal aus.


----------



## LittleDestroyer (25. Februar 2010)

```
title Windows 7
	map (hd0) (hd1)
	map (hd1) (hd0)
	rootnoverify (hd1,0)
	makeactive
	chainloader +1
```

Das steht jetz drinn, nur funktionieren tuts nicht,
ich hab jetz zwar Windows 7 zur auswahl, nur wenn ich drauf geh fragt er mich ob ich eine Frühere Version von Windows habe oder Windows Vista, funktioniert keins davon.


----------



## deepthroat (26. Februar 2010)

Hi.

Wie hast du denn jetzt installiert? Auf welcher Partition und wo ist grub installiert?

Versuch's mal einfach so:

```
title Windows 7
        rootnoverify (hd0,0)
	makeactive
	chainloader +1
```
Gruß


----------



## LittleDestroyer (26. Februar 2010)

```
title Windows 7
	rootnoverify (hd0,0)
	makeactive
	chainloader +1
```

Jetz kommt: 

```
Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format
```

Ich habs genauso wie vorher installiert, nur das ich den Grafikkartentreiber diesmal richtig installiert hab.
Partitioniert habe ich gar nix, ich habe eine Festplatte mit Windows und eine Festplatte mit Linux.

Je nachdem was ich haben will (Windows oder Linux) muss ich es im Moment im Bios umstellen.


----------



## deepthroat (26. Februar 2010)

LittleDestroyer hat gesagt.:


> ```
> title Windows 7
> rootnoverify (hd0,0)
> makeactive
> ...


Jede Festplatte ist partioniert. Wie ist die Ausgabe von "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sd?"?


LittleDestroyer hat gesagt.:


> Je nachdem was ich haben will (Windows oder Linux) muss ich es im Moment im Bios umstellen.


Achso, ich dachte du hättest grub dieses Mal gleich in den MBR von hd0 installiert.

Dann versuch's mal so:

```
rootnoverify (hd1,0)
	makeactive
	chainloader +1
```
Gruß


----------



## Navy (26. Februar 2010)

Deine Beschreibungen sind leider recht dürftig. Poste bitte die Ausgabe von

```
fidsk -l
```
(ggf. als root ausführen)


----------



## LittleDestroyer (26. Februar 2010)

Tut mir wirklich leid, aber ich kenn mich da nich all zu sehr aus.

Festplatte 1: Windows 7 (80 GB IDE)
Festplatte 2: Fedora 12 (80 GB IDE)
Festplatte 3 und 4: Speicher Festplatten (200GB IDE , 400GB SATA)

Die 400GB wird aber in Fedora nicht angezeigt.


Hier der auszug:

```
Platte /dev/sda: 400.1 GByte, 400087375360 Byte
16 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spur, 775218 Zylinder
Einheiten = Zylinder von 1008 × 512 = 516096 Bytes
Disk identifier: 0x287fe904

   Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System
/dev/sda1   *           1      775218   390709840+   7  HPFS/NTFS

Platte /dev/sdb: 80.0 GByte, 80025280000 Byte
255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spur, 9729 Zylinder
Einheiten = Zylinder von 16065 × 512 = 8225280 Bytes
Disk identifier: 0x24a52194

   Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System
/dev/sdb1   *           1        9730    78147584    7  HPFS/NTFS

Platte /dev/sdc: 200.0 GByte, 200049647616 Byte
255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spur, 24321 Zylinder
Einheiten = Zylinder von 16065 × 512 = 8225280 Bytes
Disk identifier: 0x444c544e

Das sieht nicht wie eine Partitionstabelle aus.
Sie haben wahrscheinlich das falsche Gerät ausgewählt.

   Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System
/dev/sdc1   ?      110102      110577     3815730+   7  HPFS/NTFS
Partition 1 endet nicht an einer Zylindergrenze.
/dev/sdc2   ?      113965      200777   697317940+  75  PC/IX
Partition 2 endet nicht an einer Zylindergrenze.
/dev/sdc3   ?      106997      106998        1286+  41  PPC PReP Boot
Partition 3 endet nicht an einer Zylindergrenze.
/dev/sdc4          175983      175986       26459    0  Leer
Partition 4 endet nicht an einer Zylindergrenze.

Partitionstabelleneinträge sind nicht in Platten-Reihenfolge

Platte /dev/sdd: 80.0 GByte, 80026361856 Byte
255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spur, 9729 Zylinder
Einheiten = Zylinder von 16065 × 512 = 8225280 Bytes
Disk identifier: 0xa84a6abc

   Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System
/dev/sdd1   *           1          26      204800   83  Linux
Partition 1 endet nicht an einer Zylindergrenze.
/dev/sdd2              26        9729    77943361   8e  Linux LVM

Platte /dev/dm-0: 75.6 GByte, 75585552384 Byte
255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spur, 9189 Zylinder
Einheiten = Zylinder von 16065 × 512 = 8225280 Bytes
Disk identifier: 0x00000000

Festplatte /dev/dm-0 enthält keine gültige Partitionstabelle

Platte /dev/dm-1: 4227 MByte, 4227858432 Byte
255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spur, 514 Zylinder
Einheiten = Zylinder von 16065 × 512 = 8225280 Bytes
Disk identifier: 0x00000000

Festplatte /dev/dm-1 enthält keine gültige Partitionstabelle
```


----------



## deepthroat (26. Februar 2010)

Hi.

Das sieht ja teilweise recht verpfuscht aus. Wieso ist denn der Typ von /dev/sdb1 HPFS/NTFS?

Alles ziemlich seltsam. Und du hast keine Swap Parition? Merkwürdig.

Du hast nichts dazu gesagt, aber ich nehme mal an du konntest Windows immer noch nicht von grub aus booten? Hab ich fast befürchtet das der Windows 7 Boot Loader nicht clever genug ist die Platte zu finden nachdem du die Reihenfolge im BIOS umgeändert hast.

Verfolge doch einfach mal die erste Idee mit EasyBCD. Lies grub mit dd aus:

```
sudo dd if=/dev/sdb count=1 bs=512 of=grub.mbr
```
Kopiere die grub.mbr Datei dann nach c:\ und dann folge weiter der Anleitung.

Gruß


----------

